# Strato oder United-Domains



## MaxivB (29. Juni 2008)

Hallo!
Ich weiß, das ich hier falsch geposet hab, dieses Thema kann ja vieleicht jemand verschieben...
...Ich habe bei Strato ein PowerWeb A Paket mit vier Domains inklusive (alle vier in verwendung). Würde es sich lohnen eine von den vier DE Domains auf United-Domains umzuhosten?


----------



## schutzgeist (30. Juni 2008)

Ich versteh den Sinn nicht? 

Wenn du die 4 Domains so oder so in dem Paket inklusive hast, was bringt es dir eine davon zu united domains abzuziehen?
Dort zahlst du ja dann nochmal extra..

Oder was war der Hintergedanke bei dieser Idee?


----------



## MaxivB (30. Juni 2008)

Bei Strato klappt kein *.domain.tld aber bei United-Domains geht das so weit ich weiß...
Aber dann bleibe ich lieber erstmal bei STARTO.


----------



## Sven Mintel (30. Juni 2008)

MaxivB hat gesagt.:


> Bei Strato klappt kein *.domain.tld


Bei Strato hast du in PowerWebA  60 Subdomains inklusive, falls du das mit **.domain.tld*  meinst


----------



## MaxivB (30. Juni 2008)

Nein, das meine ich nicht! Ich wollte eine der Domains auf meinen PC mit DynDns Leiten und dann hiermit oder mit vhosts weiterleiten. Das geht aber nur wenn ich die Subdomains nicht extra bei Strato erstallen muss.


----------



## schutzgeist (1. Juli 2008)

Du kannst doch bei der Subdomain einfach deine DynDns Adresse als Weiterleitung angeben?

Wenn ich mich recht erinner (ist schon ewig her) musst du die Subdomains bei UD genauso anlegen/erstellen.


----------



## MaxivB (1. Juli 2008)

Guck mal hier: http://sdjkfhsdfjshagkh.beispiel-seite.info, http://dfhsgjdghsghsddfs.domain-people.de oder http://fsddhfsdgsdfsdfsdf.sms77.de (auf fsddhfsdgsdfsdfsdf.sms77.de Kommt ein Forbidden) ALLE AUF UNITED DOMAINS! Auf http://sajdhgasdgsjdghd.irgend-eine-starto-doamin.de wird das nicht kalppen


----------

